# what kind of grouper is this?



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

caught this one off the breakers in about 60 ft of water trolling with a planer and a 3 1/2 drone. Couldn't ID it with any of the books I have... Weighed in at 17 lbs.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Looks like a black*

Grouper.

The diffrence between black and gag is the squarness of thier markings


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*yep thats a nice one*

yep its a black grouper good eating on the grill with coconut and pineapple


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

no it isn't. I promise you that isn't. because black grouper are the ones with big squares on their bodies, while gags have splotches of gray that look like weird boils. 

That's a yellowmouth grouper, you don't catch them too often. I Promise you that ain't no black or gag grouper


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

No matter what fish it is..that sure is a purty catch....

WTG!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That does look like*

A black grouper. Congrats on the catch. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I have to agree with yogai. It appears to be a yellowmouth grouper. Very similar markings to the black, but it is all in the mouth. However, the best pics for IDs on groupers is fresh on the boat when all their colors are bright and clear.

Black Grouper
http://www.boat-ed.com/fl/fl_specific_images/graphics/saltwater_fish/black_grouper.jpg

yellowmouth grouper
http://www.boat-ed.com/fl/fl_specific_images/graphics/saltwater_fish/yellowmouth_grouper.jpg

All the groupers can be confusing due to their color and marking changes throughout their juvi, young adult, and mature breeder stages. As a note, make sure you know the diffs between Nassau and goliath juvis (the just legal ones) as they look a bit different than the normal pic in most guides. It'd be a shame to get nailed with a fine or worse by FWC. Had a buddy who got nailed with a nassau. Claimed he thought it was a young red (but I have my doubts  ).


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*both good eating*

take you choice their both good with coconut and pineapple the gags Ihave caught were much lighter

http://marinefisheries.org/fish/blkgroup.jpg

http://marinefisheries.org/fish/gag.jpg


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*actual photos*

sometime the drawings dont do justice look at these photos http://www.deep-sea-fishing.com/new.html


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice Grouper FL Fisher!!  What setup did you use for that? :fishing:


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

If the fins had been opened up, I'd be able to tell for sure as it could be a scamp or a yellowmouth. They both have very similar markings but the fins are shaped and colored differently. I'm leaning towards yellowmouth but the weight has me hesitant. 17 lbs is huge for a yellowmouth. Up until 2001, the all tackle world record was 8lbs and change. In 2001, a 22 pounder was caught out of NC. 17 lbs is still unusually large for a yellowmouth but I am sure that it's either a yellowmouth or a scamp.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i back up the yellow mouth
u can c the distinct colors in the mouth


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Scamp have yellow in their mouth also. scamp get up to about 30 lbs. They usually have elongated fins but this picture doesn't show that trait. I can't say one way or the other but I hope he eats as good as the trophy he is. I am sure he isn't a black or a gag but I am 100% with Fisheadgib on this being a scamp or a yellowmouth.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Idk bout black but Im sure BLACKENED would be nice.


----------

